# Declaw of cat



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I was wondering what everyones view on declawing a cats front paws are? I know its the best procedure but what is done to declaw them but I am trying to help a friend make an educated decision here. She is worried the puppy will get scratched the older dog seems fine with the cat. Can someone give me advice here? I had a cat declawed but that was because he was very agressive. This cat seems very sweet so I am not sure what to tell her. Thanks for your help.

Kim


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

never to me it would be the same as having our fingernails removed i hae 5 cats one of which ca be an aggressive male but for all that i still wouldnt have his claws removed


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We were forced to declaw our cat when she was 5. Prior to that she was an inside/outside cat and everthiing was fine. Then an aggressive neighborhood cat would attack her every time she went outside...so SHE refused to leave the house. It was at that time she started to destroy things in our house-she would have no part of scratching pads, etc.-she preferred my uphostered furniture and walls-I had to replace our living room furniture because of her behavior.

So, while I hated to do it to her-we had no choice. She'll be 15 in April and it's quite possible that she's still here because she became an inside cat.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know there's lots of controversy on this one but I just want to add that I had my cat (long since gone) declawed front only and she could still climb trees! Beyond the initial declaw procedure, I don't think she suffered at all.

Her name was Cheerio


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried those weird toenail slip-ons? It's a compromise for people who have problems with their cat but don't want to declaw.

I'm not a fan of cats nor an expert on their behavior, but it's a fairly extreme procedure, so I'd only resort to it if it were absolutely the only option to maintain quality of life for the animal as an inhabitant of the home.

Also, if it let you keep your cat as a full indoor cat, I'd advocate more for that. Indoor/outdoor cats don't live nearly as long, and they're a huge threat to bird populations.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would tell your friend no, do not have the cat declawed. It is a surgical procedure in which they remove the first phalange of the toe, in other words they cut off the first bone of each toe. It is an unnecessary, painful procedure, and if the cat will be outside at all it leaves them totally defenseless. Some cats begin to have behaviour problems afterwards too, like not using the litter box (uncomfortable on their feet to dig in the litter), or show aggression to it's people that it didn't before.

There are other options. Soft Claws are covers that are glued to the cats claws. Provide a room with a baby gate in the doorway so the cat can get away from the puppy. The puppy will learn to get along with the cat, or to leave it alone.

But declawing a cat to prevent it from harming a puppy is, in my opinion, overkill and unnecessary.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

What MylissyK said, also, when a cat gets declawed it seems the chances of litterbox problems are more likely. From what I've heard they sometimes develop psycological problems as well as sensitivities to all kinds of kitty litter. My niece's declawed cat started peeing in her bed and on the sofa. It might be a good idea to google "declawing and litterbox avoidance".

Sheesh I just saw that Mylissyk also mentioned the litter box avoidance and sensitivity lol... duh! Soooo.... EVERYTHING that she said then heheheh.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

The procedure, they use a turnicate on the paws and litterally cut off the top knuckle.

The effects, declawing a cat that already scratches will increase the likelihood that the cat will bite as you have taken away one of it's defenses.

IMHO the puppy NEEDS to get scratched or batted at at least to learn that you leave kitty alone.

New puppy does not trump pre existing cat. Sorry.

Moxie got scratched by an 18 year old cat and I have no sympathy for her. She shouldn't have stuck her nose int he cats face. Because Moxie learned from this cat when I got my own cat, a young kitten she respected him and his space.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I find it a bit mean personally. Cats use their claws for a lot more than scratching things. Their claws give them security knowing they can defend themselves. How would you feel waking up with your teeth missing ;P?

I'd like to add, Rusty has gotten clawed on the nose a few times when he overstepped his boundaries. It doesn't affect him at all (I doubt he even feels it sometimes :doh but that's when he knows to back up. I think it has helped maintain a stable relationship between the animals in the house.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> The procedure, they use a turnicate on the paws and litterally cut off the top knuckle.
> 
> The effects, declawing a cat that already scratches will increase the likelihood that the cat will bite as you have taken away one of it's defenses.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I would tell your friend no, do not have the cat declawed. It is a surgical procedure in which they remove the first phalange of the toe, in other words they cut off the first bone of each toe. It is an unnecessary, painful procedure, and if the cat will be outside at all it leaves them totally defenseless. Some cats begin to have behaviour problems afterwards too, like not using the litter box (uncomfortable on their feet to dig in the litter), or show aggression to it's people that it didn't before.
> 
> There are other options. Soft Claws are covers that are glued to the cats claws. Provide a room with a baby gate in the doorway so the cat can get away from the puppy. The puppy will learn to get along with the cat, or to leave it alone.
> 
> But declawing a cat to prevent it from harming a puppy is, in my opinion, overkill and unnecessary.


I agree and believe it is a cruel and unnecessary procedure.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

When I was a kid, my parents always had all of our cats declawed and we never had any problems whatsoever with biting. All of our cats were indoor cats. My 3 cats that I have now all have their claws and I just trim them frequently.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> When I was a kid, my parents always had all of our cats declawed and we never had any problems whatsoever with biting. All of our cats were indoor cats. My 3 cats that I have now all have their claws and I just trim them frequently.


When I was 5 (this was 16 years ago) it was common to declaw ALL cats it's only recently that they have learned that with cats that are ALREADY aggressive will resort to biting when their claws are removed.

Which is what I meant. If you take away one defense then they'll use another. So declawing to STOP aggressive scratching, will ONLY increase biting.












Moxie's cat scratch, 3 drops of blood on the nose, just clean and make sure there's no infection.


Edit to add: I have seen a declaw. I have assisted the only semi humane thing about it in my mind, is that the animal is under while it's done.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Only if it's that or the cat loses its home. Otherwise, never.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

My cat that died recently was declawed. His behavior never changed. He still did everything he did before it was declawed. I think if you do it young enough they dont change their personality or become biters. My cat woudl just swat you real hard with his paw. He wrestled with my one dog too and I felt safe knowing I wouldnt have to run any of the dogs to the vet for a cat ripping his claws into my dog. I have many friends that said they wished they would of done it as their cat has ruined their furniture with the nails and the soft claws do not work on alot of cats. I have seen cats just bite it off as soon as they are put on. They only last 45-60 days for normal cats and they are about $22 petsmart.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> My cat that died recently was declawed. His behavior never changed. He still did everything he did before it was declawed. I think if you do it young enough they dont change their personality or become biters. My cat woudl just swat you real hard with his paw. He wrestled with my one dog too and I felt safe knowing I wouldnt have to run any of the dogs to the vet for a cat ripping his claws into my dog. I have many friends that said they wished they would of done it as their cat has ruined their furniture with the nails and the soft claws do not work on alot of cats. I have seen cats just bite it off as soon as they are put on. They only last 45-60 days for normal cats and they are about $22 petsmart.


My cats are declawed and it never bothered them either. In fact, they came home from the procedure just a little sleepy, and in no time, were running and playing around the house. My Morris sneaks outside sometimes and I've seen him chase cats out of the yard, and climbing up our pine tree. One day, he was strutting along our roof top. He is getting older and hardly goes out anymore, though. But, they aren't mean - they're the lovingest cats you ever want to meet. When they came home from the vets, they only had a tiny stitch on the end of each paw. (The last one was declawed almost 8 years ago, before I belonged to any boards and heard about the "horrors" of the procedure.)


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I've seen how it's done I've seen 5 cats declawed and only two have had the recoveries you guys speak of, others in the recovery were screaming as we glued/stitched and put no chew dressings on their paws. Usually after a declaw the animals had to stay at the vets a few days and use yesterday's news litter (very expensive).

But again I've assisted with the procedure and would NEVER put a cat through it unless it was for their health, and not the health of my furniture. 

Here is what I found online and picture to show you what they're actually taking off. Keep in mind this is like amputating the tips of your fingers from the top knuckle...

"Many veterinarians do not explain to cat owners what really occurs in a declawing operation. The procedure is essentially ten complex amputations. The cat must remain anesthetized for quite a the entire procedure, increasing operative risk."








so the cut is made between where the two and three are.

http://www.communityconcernforcats.org/dontdeclaw.html

Since they are worried that the cat MIGHT scratch the dog. I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would not declaw a cat, but I would adopt one that had been declawed!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i dont think I could face Delilah if I had her declawed! It is like the ladies on the beach with the de-barked collies. . .


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I won't do it. My first 2 cats were declawed 6 years ago, and after thefact I decidedto research, and discovered how horrific a procedure it is. I have 10 cats, 8 have their claws, and nothing has been destroyed. But my animals are more important than my material possessions anyway.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't view the procedure as horrific...no more then nuetering and spading or anal gland removal. I reaize they are clipping the bone, however the cats don't see the horror of it, its a human perception and most do fine.

But I think there are definate risks . 

I don't think its a good idea to do this procedure simply because the puppy might be scratched. The pup will just have to learn manners (claws will help him learn manners) and they will need supervision.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had my cat declawed 10 years ago when she was kitten, before I learned about what the procedure actually does. She has not had any aggressions problems, but she will not dig in the litter so her pee and poop sits on top of the litter and the odor is terrible, and she has trouble walking because her front feet are sensitive, she often wants to jump up on the the furniture and doesn't because of her feet.

If I had known then what I know now, I never would have had her declawed.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I had my cat declawed 10 years ago when she was kitten, before I learned about what the procedure actually does. She has not had any aggressions problems, but she will not dig in the litter so her pee and poop sits on top of the litter and the odor is terrible, and she has trouble walking because her front feet are sensitive, she often wants to jump up on the the furniture and doesn't because of her feet.
> 
> If I had known then what I know now, I never would have had her declawed.


When I had my cat declawed 8 yrs ago before he died my cat never had any of those problems. He still dug inside the litter, he still jumped on furniture , jumped on my counters and my tables. He even pulled his paws on the furniture like a scratching post. Funny how some cats just take to it better than others or could be the place I went to who knows. A friend in work her cat had problesm with it for about 4 days after she brought it home she said she would never do it again. I cant say I wouldnt do it but I cant say I would either .

Kim


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think it is cruel...unnecessary...and it is also illegal in this country and rightly so. Millions and millions of cat owning households get by with cats and dogs living under ths same roof so I am sure there is a way of avoiding such mutilation.

I can't understand why it is still legal in some parts of the world...along with de-barking and ear cropping...such horrible and unnecessary mutilation banned here for a hundred years or so. How ANY animal lover can even contemplete any of those procedures is beyond me and I truly feel a person willing to declaw a cat does not deserve to own a cat in the first place.

I really cannot believe it is viewed as a normal part of cat ownership in some countries and such a commonplace procedure...it is most certainly seen as animal cruelty over here.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

i was commonplace in the US 16 years ago, not so much anymore, some places are starting to ban cropping but also docking of tails, which I think is a little unneccesary, tails not ears.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Why would it be considered cruel? Especially when most do fine. Heck...after Lucky was nuetered, I couldn't hardly drag him back into the vets.....he had to be carried. He suffered for days with the pain and anethesia. Other dogs do fine and are back to normal in no time. I could easily classify nuetering as cruel. Lucky would agree.

I think its a shame that declawing is outlawed. How many destructive cats are put to sleep or passed from home to home or allocated outside cats because this procedure isn't an option? That would be interesting to find out.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I do think it's cruel, but its better than the cat being neglected outside... but in the UK most cats are allowed to go out, too. Another cultural difference. In America, it's considered neglect to let cats outside in most cat savvy circles. It is to me... they get killed, they harrass neighbors, etc. There are leash laws in my city that apply to dogs AND cats... and I agree. There should not be a double standard that says your cat can crap in my yard but my dog cannot crap in your yard.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

If you don't think it's cruel then you should sign up to have all 10 of your fingers amputated just below the fingernails. See what you think. 

The snip snip for a human male...not so bad...a bit more indepth for a dog as you remove the whole testes.

An ovahysterectomy for a human female difficult. But the same for a female dog.

So honestly unless you're willing to have your fingers amputated...I would say don't sign your animal up for it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am all for the human male snip snip lol


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh please I want all my lady bits removed. I shall have kids, but I shall not HAVE kids. If it weren't for the early menopause and all I'd have it done already.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

AcesWild said:


> If you don't think it's cruel then you should sign up to have all 10 of your fingers amputated just below the fingernails. See what you think.
> 
> The snip snip for a human male...not so bad...a bit more indepth for a dog as you remove the whole testes.
> 
> ...


the only reason its "cruel" is because humans would have a rough time with their fingers cut off. Most cats don't opine about their lost fingers. They don't even know they have lost them. From what I've read, its not uncommon for declawed cats to still used their "claws" in attacks and not realize they aren't "clawing'. They still "claw" at the furniture......I'm not saying it should be done often....but I've had cats that attacked with their claws. I gave them away. My parents put an attacking cat to sleep after it seriously scratched one of their grandkids. Perhaps putting an animal down or passing them off from home to home is MORE cruel then declawing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's what I always said, and here I sit, the ultimate NO KIDS EVER person (I haven't ever even been near a baby, and I am so medically phobic I can't get blood taken)... and I am pregnant LOL


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What about just clipping the cats claws every once in a while as a happy medium? I have two cats that we love to death and I would never get them declawed personally but we do keep their front claws trimmed so not to scratch our puppy or the furniture up badly. A lot of people even take their cats in to the vet to have their claws trimmed every few months, and that may be an option if you can't trim them yourself as well.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah when I had cats, I cut their nails like weekly


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Some are nasty about it though, my blind kitten was very difficult but his only "bad behavior" was inappropriate affections...he had an Oedipus complex.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I have to frown at declawing.
It would be the same as removing a dogs dewclaws, highly unnecessary imo.

Cats can be trained not to scratch. I know a lot more about cats then dogs since I have grown my entire life with having at least 1 or more cats at a time.
I have had up to 5 cats at one time and they all got along well enough that declawing them was never even an issue.

Cody has had a few snips here and there from my master Tom, but it is only because I wasn't on top of the nail clipping.
If you keep a cats nails nice and short they wont do too much harm.

Will she take their teeth out next when the cat decides to bite because its claws are gone?
Cats are not stupid and the cat will find another way to defend itself. I think declawing is not the answer.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> the only reason its "cruel" is because humans would have a rough time with their fingers cut off. Most cats don't opine about their lost fingers. They don't even know they have lost them. From what I've read, its not uncommon for declawed cats to still used their "claws" in attacks and not realize they aren't "clawing'. They still "claw" at the furniture......I'm not saying it should be done often....but I've had cats that attacked with their claws. I gave them away. My parents put an attacking cat to sleep after it seriously scratched one of their grandkids. Perhaps putting an animal down or passing them off from home to home is MORE cruel then declawing.


I have to agree with this, but I also can think of so many reasons why people take the lazy way out, just to save a chair or two even if there is no agression involved with other animals.

Cats can be trained not to scratch and I think people get a cat thinking that they are a lot easier to care for than a dog.

With proper training a scratchy cat can learn, but a mean cat is just a mean cat. If you remove the claws they wont all of a sudden be freindly. But I can almost bet they will start to bite and make any situation even worse.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If they cut a human's fingers off at the first joint, many of them would learn to deal with it and move on with their lives. It would depend on the pain tolerance of the human and how good the surgeon was and whether the surgeon nicked a nerve or not. But it would still be a cruel operation, regardless. 

Especially so in cats since it is normally done to make life more convenient to people and for no other reason.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Why would it be considered cruel?


As I sit here, quite suprised that it is necessary to explain to a fellow animal lover why the declawing of a cat is considered cruel...I found some text that somebody else wrote that goes through the main reasons as I am too lazy to pretty much write the same thing myself...



> _*IS DECLAWING CRUEL?*_
> David E. Hammett, DVM
> By Suzanne Bucciarelli
> (DandyLions Cattery)
> ...


I believe we are experiencing some cultural differences again...many cats (certainly not all) do spend some of their time outside in this country...most come and go as they please with the use of a cat flap. I personally do not believe that a cat is an animal that was made to spend its entire life confined to a house...I view keeping a cat in a house the same as I do keeping a bird in a cage...just not adequate for the animals quality of life. Of course if it is not safe to let your cat out then fair enough. If that was the situation then I just wouldn't want to keep one if it couldn't spend some of it's time enjoying a life outside, I simply wouldn't be giving it a high enough quality of life for my own peace of mind. This is the same as if I couldn't physically walk a dog everyday, then I would not get one...I am not selfish enough to put my own needs above the quality of life of an animal that I bring into my home.

You mention a dogs neuter operation being on similar moral standing as a decalwing operation...and in some respects I agree that often routine castration is completely unnecesary...but I would not regard it as cruel. I do not view the neuter of a dog cruel, no more than I view the spay/neuter of a cat as cruel. This is because the reasoning behind it is to serve the dog/cats well being. Some dogs simply cannot handle the level of testosterone couraging through them, and as family pets they do not get a satisfactory outlet for their urges it is therefore beneficial to the future life of the dog to take away the hormones. It is the same if you are unable to adequately look after a bitch in season...it would be beneficial to the bitches health to avoid an immature pregnancy. However the reasoning behind the amputation of a cats claws/toes is purely selfish and does not have anything to do with the cats well being. If it did I absolutely guarentee it would not be illegal in England,Scotland, Wales, Italy, France, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Norway, Sweden, Netherlands, Northern Ireland, Ireland Denmark, Finland, Slovenia, Portugal, Belgium, Spain, Brazil Australia and New Zealand. 

I suppose you _can_ argue that a person may throw their cat out on to the street to avoid their sofa getting scratched...but do we really need an operation to mutilate the cat to appease that type of person?? What is gong on with the world where that is a satisfactory solution?? The animals natural behaviour is annoying so lets remove it as we please! Surely the answer is to educate the owner to ways in which billions of other cat owners enjoy their cat living under their roof without shredded furniture. I state again, if your only solution is to amutate the cats toes then you simply do not deserve to own the animal in the first place and I DO believe a cat would be better off in a different home instead of under going amputation of the claw/toe.

My dogs feet get frickin' muddy all the time, but I've decided against the op to have her paws removed...(I did hear that a dog can get along fine on stumps...) Do you see what I mean...???


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

duplicate post


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Without reading any other responses, I wanted to respond.

Under absolutely NO circumstances would I EVER put my cat through that (even a mean one). It is a very very nasty (and painful) procedure and I dont even believe most vets will even do it anymore. Really, if there is a worry with the cat being mean, the nails are the least of the worries (ever been bitten by a cat?). I have heard of a vet doing it (a few years ago now) because the options were either declaw or PTS (baby in the picture). 

My aunt and uncle had it done to their cat 14 yrs ago. Right up to the day he died (2 yrs ago), he would jump down from furnature and right away would lift his paw (for some reason, it still hurt). 

I think the better solution (if it were me) would be to teach the puppy to respect the cat and if she cant supervise the puppy, put it in a crate (crate train it). The cat hasn't even done anything wrong at this point so I think its a bit harsh to consider having it declawed. 

They do make nail covers though if your friend is overly concerned and that's not nearly as drastic for the cat. Or, maybe trimming the cats nails would be viable. BJ


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> As I sit here, quite suprised that it is necessary to explain to a fellow animal lover why the declawing of a cat is considered cruel...I found some text that somebody else wrote that goes through the main reasons as I am too lazy to pretty much write the same thing myself...
> 
> I believe we are experiencing some cultural differences again...many cats (certainly not all) do spend some of their time outside in this country...most come and go as they please with the use of a cat flap. I personally do not believe that a cat is an animal that was made to spend its entire life confined to a house...I view keeping a cat in a house the same as I do keeping a bird in a cage...just not adequate for the animals quality of life. Of course if it is not safe to let your cat out then fair enough. If that was the situation then I just wouldn't want to keep one if it couldn't spend some of it's time enjoying a life outside, I simply wouldn't be giving it a high enough quality of life for my own peace of mind. This is the same as if I couldn't physically walk a dog everyday, then I would not get one...I am not selfish enough to put my own needs above the quality of life of an animal that I bring into my home.
> 
> ...


I don't think its a culture thing as it is an idealogy thing. I don't deem something cruel simply because it benefits humans. The activist against declawing are "animal rights" in essence...not animal welfare. Alot of wht is read online is hype. Its hard to tell when hypes ends and facts begin. The same thing is happening, albeit on a smaller scale, in the realm of nuetering and showing dogs. 

That said...it is an operation with risks and I am happy that it is done on a much smaller scale nowdays.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> I don't deem something cruel simply because it benefits humans.


I don't think I said that JUST because it benefits humans consequently makes any act cruel...that would be silly. The point here is that it is only detrimental to the cat. Every single cat uses it's claws, it is a natural behaviour to climb, groom and scratch...by putting the cat through an unecessary operation to amputate their toes and claws is going to be detremental to its health and well being, I really struggle at how that point could be argued, surly that is a fact. Yes, some cats will experience a life time of pain through the op, others will just be mentally affected through not being able to exhibit natural behaviour but all of it *only* has a detrimental effect on the cat to whatever degree...and that really is the point. I do believe that to cause such unecessary pain to an animal is cruel full stop...the fact that it is ONLY for human gain is the part that makes it morally wrong in my eyes. Yes a spay/neuter op does cause an animal pain but the long term health of the animal is the focus for most people. I do believe that not enough people consider the seriousness of the op like they should, and I do disagree with routine castration.

There also definitely are cultural issues here when you are talking about how people view the procedure to declaw a cat and why most people in this country would be disgusted at the very thought and would consider it cruel (remember you asked _'why would it be considered cruel_?). The reason being that many household cats in this country do enjoy some of their time outside so it would most certainly be cruel to let a declawed cat outside. Many people would also consider it cruel to keep a cat confined to a house for 20 years...but that is another issue.

I feel you have confused animal rights and animal welfare...an animal rights activist would believe that a cat should not be 'exploited' as a companion animal in the first place. Animal welfare is concerned with ensuring that all animals used by humans (and in this case as a companion) have their basic needs fulfilled in terms of food, shelter and health, and that they *experience no unnecessary suffering in providing for human needs*. It is absolutely and completely an animal welfare issue. The DEFRA Animal Welfare act certainly deems declawing a cat as a welfare issue and is therefore illegal in this country. 

I think this really is down to a very basic respect for animals and how you view them in your life and I feel sorry for any animal in the home of somebody that has so little respect for them as to take away such an integral part of it’s function purely for their own convenience. I’m glad I do not live in a country where many people feel it is acceptable.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I know that I am rather late in posting about this subject, but I had to add my viewpoint. I am a pet sitter and often take care of cats in very posh homes. Unfortunately, I have to watch myself around some the declawed cats as their first instinct is to bite since they have no claws. Usually when a cat goes to bite, it is because they have been declawed to protect the owners furniture. 

I really hope people stop thinking of themselves first and think about the cat before having them declawed.

Pat


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Personally, I would think that she would want the claws on the cat if she has a puppy. It is the cats way to protect itself. The puppy will learn very quickly to stay away.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Please don't declaw your cat. Years ago we adopted two cats, my first ever. The first cat's claws were left intact as we were able to contain her urge to scratch. The second seemed to scratch a lot so we had him declawed. Unfortunately, I hadn't done my research on the procedure at the time and I've come to regret it for a number of reasons. First of all, now I understand that this is very painful and far from a minor procedure. It did cause a change in his personality from a loving kitten to an animal that just happened to occupy the same space as us. In addition, when we brought a new dog into the house, while the intact cat adapted very well, the declawed cat was never able to come to terms with the dog. Our intact cat gave the dog a little scratch on the nose and stood her ground. The declawed cat just ran and knew he had no defense. Enjoy your puppy and let your cat go on with her claws.


----------

